# Large Spider ID please *:)



## phyrphreek (May 25, 2011)

Found this guy in my bathroom closet. Reminds me of the wolf spiders we had in Louisiana. I live in El Paso, and if this is indeed what he is then I'm in heaven. The bigger the better!


----------



## scorps (May 25, 2011)

*wolf*

yes its a wolf spider, the exact speices Im not to sure about


----------



## phyrphreek (May 25, 2011)

Thanks * Biggest one I've ever seen, happy to have him around! I wonder if he'd eat small camel spiders? I caught one and hope to study him for a while, but more have been found in my clothing and I'm not looking to get bit, nor is my two-year old!


----------



## Widowman10 (May 25, 2011)

looks like a hogna carolinensis to me

and phyrphreek, your spider _might_ prey on solpugids, but i'd be careful! those are tough little buggers!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1444024


----------



## Galapoheros (May 25, 2011)

The w tx hognas are big but the solis are too, I think a w tx soli would rip a Hogna up, they are very quick.  The H. carolinensis seem bigger in w tx than in the east.  I used to road hunt snakes and inverts out there and would think they were Ts on the road at first sight.


----------



## phyrphreek (May 25, 2011)

Well, all the solis I've found in the house so far are only about an inch long...like the one in Widowman's link, and this wolf spider is at least 5 times his size. I'm just hoping that's the pattern. But I am pretty stoked to have caught my first soli, coming from Louisiana where we didn't have them. I just hope I don't find any bigger ones in the clothes! (I'd rather find a nice scorp or T in there *


----------



## Silberrücken (May 26, 2011)

WOW.....    I'm JEALOUS!!!!!   

A very NICE Wolf!!!!

S.


----------



## paassatt (May 26, 2011)

Is it gravid or just really well-fed, I wonder?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (May 26, 2011)

Widowman10 said:


> looks like a hogna carolinensis to me



agreed.  easy spider to keep, very cool ventral colors.


----------



## xStainD (May 26, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Is it gravid or just really well-fed, I wonder?


She is more than likely gravid. I have yet to find an adult female wolf spider that isn't gravid


----------



## paassatt (May 26, 2011)

xStainD said:


> She is more than likely gravid. I have yet to find an adult female wolf spider that isn't gravid


They're harlots, the whole lot of them!


----------



## grayzone (May 26, 2011)

Widowman10 said:


> looks like a hogna carolinensis to me
> 
> and phyrphreek, your spider _might_ prey on solpugids, but i'd be careful! those are tough little buggers!
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1444024


what the hello is that thing in the link to this quote ??  looks like an ant, a spider, and a cricket had a baby


----------



## Widowman10 (May 26, 2011)

grayzone said:


> what the hello is that thing in the link to this quote ??  looks like an ant, a spider, and a cricket had a baby


no, a scorpion, a spider, and chuck norris had a baby 

(it's a solpugid)


----------



## Silberrücken (May 26, 2011)

widowman10 said:


> no, a scorpion, a spider, and chuck norris had a baby
> 
> (it's a solpugid)


 roflmbo 

s.


----------

